# Image Quality



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

In regards to sound what is meant by image quality and sound stage?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's a good explanation of soundstage and imaging.


----------



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you. That was an excellent explanation.:smile:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

eljay said:


> Here's a good explanation of soundstage and imaging.


PN2, no matter where you are! :neener:


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

:grin2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ras777 said:


> In regards to sound what is meant by image quality and sound stage?


It's really something that you need to hear in order to understand...(link does a good job explaining, tho). If you have a chance, try and hit-up an audio show (or find a high-end audio dealer) and experience it. Once you hear it, it's hard to shake! ;-)


----------

